# Purchasing tickets for someone else



## PaulM (Aug 2, 2009)

Long ago I purchased sleeping car tickets for my wife and myself ALB to CHI. I just purchased coach tickets online for my brother and his wife ALB to BUF on the SAME train. Naturally, my AGR number popped into my brother's passenger's info, the first of the two.

Will I get points for my original travel AND my brother's? Or have I run afoul of some rule?

What I worry about is that the points for the ALB-BUF coach ride will post first; and then the more expensive sleeper ALT-CHI points will be disallowed?


----------



## AlanB (Aug 2, 2009)

This sort of follow with the other topic, but it's unlikely that you'll get any points. Amtrak matches name and number, before posting points. If you do get points and get caught later, you'll have some splannin to do.


----------

